# Freeware für Grafcet



## delphianer (29 Juli 2010)

Unter http://www.de.omesim.com/html/download.html steht eine Grafcet-Version der Software OFT2 zum freien Download zur Verfügung. Mit diesem Programm können Grafcet-Pläne erstellt und gedruckt werden. Außerdem ist eine elektronische Version des Buches "Grafcet Einführung" enthalten.


----------



## Delta-Gek (21 September 2021)

Ist die Seite vertrauenswürdig?
Kann jemand bereits dazu was berichten?

Mfg


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2021)

Das Orginalposting stammt von 2010 ... Also nicht gerade aktuell


----------



## derwestermann (24 Mai 2022)

Das ist inzwischen Bezahlfernsehen, so wie ich das der Seite entnehme.


----------

